# Samsung LN46A650 "Service" Manual



## perritterd

Hello. I just received my Sammy HDTV *"Service"* manual. I have a couple of questions about the recommendations that are made in the manual. 

1. Pg. 4-19: Under Alignment & Adjustments-after initial installation, it states that *"Impedance Matching is Essential"* What is this and is it something I could check and/or adjust properly-how would I do this? 

2. Pg. 4-22: I have been calibrating my set for a while now and have noticed that the RGB is off substantially at startup of the calibration process. I'm having to max out some of the Gain/Offset adj. to get my picture calibrated. I'm probably going to enter the "Service Menu" and make some adjustments to the WB. But, I see that there is also a WB_Movie settings. Would anyone have a suggestion as to the best approach to adjusting the WB or the WB_Movie? Which one would you work w/first? I'm leaning toward the WB and see how that gets me set up...and, the WB_Movie adj. would be applied where in the "User" menu's-where is this adjustment reflected? 

Thanks for any assistance on these questions!

Bob.

PS: Would anyone have/make any suggestions on the many other adj. that are available in the service menu that would help in the calibration procedure?


----------



## Michael Osadciw

My friend, you are frightening me. Are you using measuring equipment to achieve D65? If not, why are you doing this?

If you have some gear and software, you should be able to get yourself back to D65.

Do NOT adjust the WB menu! This adjusts the Cool1/2 mode but does it with the TV in "dynamic" or "standard". All of the unnecessary picture items we as calibrators deactivate will be turned on when adjusting WB...and colour gamut is set too wide.

If you are going to adjust your TV...do so in W/B Movie as it will default the TV to a lower brightness with all of the nasty controls turned off.

Whatever you do...never ever ever hit the "auto calibrate" function on your TV (if it is there on your TV)...or your TV will be unusable.

I recommend you really get to know the functions of this TV first before you play the guessing game with the controls.


----------



## perritterd

Michael Osadciw said:


> My friend, you are frightening me. Are you using measuring equipment to achieve D65? If not, why are you doing this?
> 
> If you have some gear and software, you should be able to get yourself back to D65.
> 
> Do NOT adjust the WB menu! This adjusts the Cool1/2 mode but does it with the TV in "dynamic" or "standard". All of the unnecessary picture items we as calibrators deactivate will be turned on when adjusting WB...and colour gamut is set too wide.
> 
> If you are going to adjust your TV...do so in W/B Movie as it will default the TV to a lower brightness with all of the nasty controls turned off.
> 
> Whatever you do...never ever ever hit the "auto calibrate" function on your TV (if it is there on your TV)...or your TV will be unusable.
> 
> I recommend you really get to know the functions of this TV first before you play the guessing game with the controls.


Hi Michael. Yes, I am using the xrite i1 display and HCFR software. The only reason I was trying to get into the WB in the 'service" menu was because I'm having such a tough time getting the Warm2 to calibrate out correctly. And, you can forget the Warm1-too far off and won't calibrate even close to D65. You say WB Movie, are you talking about in the User menu or the service menu? I've had this TV for over a year now and have cal. it many times via the "User" menu's but, as I said, the RGB Offset/Gain are getting maxed out on some of the settings (I mean like down to 8 on some of the sliders for RGB adj.). I had hoped to adjust out some of the imbalance that the user menu has on the sliders. I'm not unfamiliar w/the cal. ( Greyscale Calibration for Dummies) using the "user" menu setups and the CMS-it was just my desire to improve the overall picture and since my WB was the the ends of some of the sliders, I thought that I might be able to compensate in the "service menu". But, you don't seem to think this is a good idea, huh? :dontknow: 

Thanks, 
Bob


----------



## Michael Osadciw

What area are you running out of range? If it's the darker part of the image (your cuts), your instrument isn't that sensitive down there and will return results that aren't entirely accurate. If my memory serves correct on this unit...grayscale wasn't flat from 100-40%...the TV got bluer and bluer the darker the level got. Regarding W/B movie...yes, I was talking service.

But before you go in there again...flatline all of your grayscale controls again. Look at grayscale step pattern to see what area is most colourful. Reduce the contrast control from where you thought was reference and see if grayscale looks like it's improving. Remember, you contrast control is an "RGB DRV" control wrapped up in one. If you see your grayscale improving by eye, you should have just enough range with the user controls...it's tight...but you can do it...be crafty with the controls you have and don't just swing BLUE down to the bottom and say you've ran out of room. You have three controls to play with!! You should not have a problem getting a dE of 5 or less from 100% down to about 40%...below this you'll run into a design limitation of the TV. We are calibrators and are not re-engineering the TV. My personal recommendation is to use what you have in the user menu.


----------



## perritterd

Michael Osadciw said:


> What area are you running out of range? If it's the darker part of the image (your cuts), your instrument isn't that sensitive down there and will return results that aren't entirely accurate. If my memory serves correct on this unit...grayscale wasn't flat from 100-40%...the TV got bluer and bluer the darker the level got. Regarding W/B movie...yes, I was talking service.
> 
> But before you go in there again...flatline all of your grayscale controls again. Look at grayscale step pattern to see what area is most colourful. Reduce the contrast control from where you thought was reference and see if grayscale looks like it's improving. Remember, you contrast control is an "RGB DRV" control wrapped up in one. If you see your grayscale improving by eye, you should have just enough range with the user controls...it's tight...but you can do it...be crafty with the controls you have and don't just swing BLUE down to the bottom and say you've ran out of room. You have three controls to play with!! You should not have a problem getting a dE of 5 or less from 100% down to about 40%...below this you'll run into a design limitation of the TV. We are calibrators and are not re-engineering the TV. My personal recommendation is to use what you have in the user menu.


Thanks Michael. I'll follow your advice and give it a try!

Bob.


----------



## Michael Osadciw

you are welcome and good luck! again...any questions...post here :bigsmile:


----------



## wskypapa

I don't have the answers your looking for, however, you may be able to help me. How do you get into the service menu on this particular model of tv? I have this model, and would like to see what adjustments are available. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## lcaillo

wskypapa,

As Michael stated, it is a very bad idea to go into the service mode and make any adjustments unless you know exactly what they will do. Just fishing around can get you in lots of trouble. Get the manual if you want to see what is available, and if it is not documented or you cannot find a professional who knows what something does, it is best to leave it alone.


----------



## lcaillo

perritterd,

If you are having trouble getting to D65 with the consumer menu controls, you are either mis-understanding the adjustments or there is something wrong that going into the service mode will not likely fix (which could be with your test equipment or the set). Follow Michael's excellent advice.


----------



## wskypapa

Actually, I really don't want to change anything picture wise, what I would like to know is, if I can turn on the ability to play AVI videos through the USB port. I have read that this is possible, and even that this model was supposed to have that feature anyway. Maybe you can tell me if this is true? Thanks


----------



## lcaillo

Once again, please start a new thread. You are much more likely to get an answer if you start a unique thread for your question with an appropriately titled subject and you model number. It also keeps the forum better organized so that someone else with a similar question is able to use the information.


----------

